# What are the best plces to find private RV sales?



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

I'm coming to the conclusion that the best way to buy a used RV is by private purchase, and not from a dealer. The only place I know of to do this is MMM magazine who routinely have 20 or more private classifieds per issue. Is there any where else I should be looking?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi damann Autotrader do a mag just for M/H and caravans, the ARVE mag also list 10 or so. tell me what your looking for and I will if there's anything in it that matches.

Olley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Damann,

Do a search on eBay and then do what I do. Contact direct, go and see the vehicle and then do the deal off eBay. If you can pay using a Visa card it saved my bacon on my previous MH purchase.

You can of course search the internet for RV in the UK and suprisingly will get a lot of responses.

Chris


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Damann

If you give us a clue as to what you are looking for perhaps someone on here could point you in the right direction 8) 

Cheers
Linda


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

*Search spec*

Now where is that piece of string, I'll just measure it 

In theory it needs to be 30 feet or less, one or two slideouts, permanent island bed, A-class but low profile will do, year 2000 or newer. Diesel or LPG, but preferably not petrol only. Dinette layout would be nice.

It's then a matter of seeing what the prices are for machines in that group.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Something like this perhaps? http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4651466521&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

OK so you'd have to pay for the LPG conversion but think of the savings buying direct from the States.
The Mirada is on the "approved" list too for what that's worth.

Just a thought..........


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi ARVM's for sale list

>>>ARVE<<<

Olley


----------



## 99308 (May 19, 2006)

Hi DaMann

Just put a search in for American Motorhome/RV etc on any Search Engine and you'll get quite a few.

On the other hand you can always try my website. My RV might not be quite what you are looking for as it is petrol (but can be converted to LPG) and is slightly older than you specify, but hey, you gotta start somewhere.

Website: http://www.atouristeseyeview.co.uk/usrv


----------



## 100056 (Jul 15, 2006)

DaMann

Try http://www.atouristseyeview.co.uk/usrv instead. The last link is misspelt.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

RVman ...all he needed to do was to click on the WWW link on the bottom of your previous post under your previous ID or, indeed under your new one.
Now if you were to subscribe to this brill site instead of setting up another ID you could post indefinitely as well as put up an advert for your Mirada :wink: .......just an observation 8)


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

This one might suit:

http://www.arvm.uk.com/rvsalesindi.php?id=43

I have no interest other than knowing the owner, a previous professional in the trade, that he cares for his vehicle - this is his personal one with some nice additions, it wants for nothing.

Be kind enough to mention Keith with the Vacationer if it is of interest. :wink:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

G2EWS said:


> Hi Damann,
> 
> Do a search on eBay and then do what I do. Contact direct, go and see the vehicle and then do the deal off eBay. If you can pay using a Visa card it saved my bacon on my previous MH purchase.
> 
> ...


How do you pay with Visa when 2nd hand motorhome generally trade in excess of 20K?

Do you put your card into credit substantially?


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi John (Road Runner),

I have a very large visa card!

You will need to inform your card company as they will stop an unusual transaction. At this time, I am sure you will be able to get a temporary larger credit limit.

Regards

Chris


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am in the same boat looking for an RV 1995 or newer with slideout lounge.

Budget 30k'ish


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

dont know why you lot go mad about RV's.get your checkbook out and buy mine.piece of cake.
OK am in a trench and got my helmet on.bring it on. :wink: :wink: 
INBOUND.


----------

